

Ask HN: Ubuntu phone- has anyone used it yet? - Apocryphon

The Ubuntu phone has been debuting around the world in the past month, yet strangely there&#x27;s been very few reviews of the actual device and software. Has anyone on HN tried it yet? How is it?
======
vezzy-fnord
Just buy an LG Nexus 4 and flash Ubuntu Touch from the stable channel on top
of it. It's the reference target and the hardware specifications are virtually
the same as the BQ and Meizu phones out now, only several times cheaper.

------
sciencesama
I tried it for some time and its like and amazon fire phone as they have no
app store (google) it is really very difficult its a smart phone but not a
smart phone so !! its not a great experience i would say personally

